# how long do your brake pads last?



## ride365 (Dec 19, 2001)

i put some pagid blues on my e30 just before the new year along with some slotted rotors. since then i've done 2 track weekends and commuted daily. by the end of the last event, i was touching the lining sensor.

i know pad life will vary by use, but does that sound normal?


----------



## Akakubi (Dec 21, 2001)

There is one guy at our track events driving a E30 M3 race car, he goes through a set of Hawks in one track day....


----------



## Pinecone (Apr 3, 2002)

Slotted rotors reduce pad life. The slots shave off pad material.

With Turner Cool Willys, it looks like 4 days on the fronts, probably twice that on the rears. That is with driving them to and from the event, but no other street driving.


----------



## ride365 (Dec 19, 2001)

Pinecone said:


> *...it looks like 4 days on the fronts, probably twice that on the rears. *


good, so i'm not crazy :thumbup:


----------

